# BERLIN - Берлин - 柏林



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More to come...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful photos, Kampflamm! Thank you for posting them. :cheers:

Are you going to show us some more?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Geil photos - and geil thread name, Herr Protektor!  Charming.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Es kommt noch mehr...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

We need some nightlife impressions by ze Fotomeister!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Kampflamm said:


>


Fu**ing amazing! THX!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice, please keep posting pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos of Berlin


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Great photos! 
Hm... I always had the impression, you would dislike the city from the bottom of your heart. XD


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

very good!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Tiaren said:


> Great photos!
> Hm... I always had the impression, you would dislike the city from the bottom of your heart. XD


It's a love/hate relationship.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Pure pr0n....Good job once again Kampfy! :applause:


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

Wunderschön! Danke!


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

very nice


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

cool photos!!!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Very nice pics. It's always good to see pics of the german capital.

Keep posting 

:cheers1:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> I do. IMO it is one of the nicest buildings in the city. The corinthian columns, the red color, its elevated structure. kay:


Together with the Bode Museum it's my favorite too!
Are there maybe any nice interior shots of those buildings?


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful pics of an incredible city!!!!


----------



## fanxtar (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr Bricks said:


> Why on earth would it be inappropriate?? Should the memorial be left alone as a grey, depressive hostile piece of land? People should visit it and use it as a social meeting point. The memorial in itself is powerful enough, and everytime people lie or sit on these blocks they know and feel what they represent.


Yes, I think it should. Have You ever been in the Auschwitz-Birkenau Konzentrationslager? I suppose You haven't. And I think if You visited it, You would change your opinion very quickly.

No offence for Germans, I really like your country, especially Berlin!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

erbse said:


> Kampfy: Well, those aren't Berliners doing this, but tourists.
> 
> Perhaps it was designed by Eisenman to serve this purpose. It's right next to the Brandenburg Gate and it would seem strange if this place wasn't filled with life - so it could be acceptable as long as there isn't any vandalism. I'm neutral on this one, though I wouldn't do that.


Yeah but unless those "tourists" haven't heard of the Holocaust or are total morons, then they should sun tan somewhere else. It's like planning a barbecue trip to Auschwitz. Kind of inappropriate. Why don't they have security there to tell people off? :cheers:


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice photos,man! kay:




Kampflamm said:


>


^^
Mickey Maus für Berlin... what next? :lol:


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

As always superb shots! kay:

I just wish you added descriptions too.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

rychlik said:


> Yeah but unless those "tourists" haven't heard of the Holocaust or are total morons, then they should sun tan somewhere else. It's like planning a barbecue trip to Auschwitz. Kind of inappropriate. Why don't they have security there to tell people off? :cheers:


But maybe that behaviour was expected from the beginning? I mean, that site is right next to the crowded tourist routes... And maybe they wanted it to be some lively place, were people gather AND remember. That they make t part of there live, thus never forget. Maybe...
I don't get the memorial at all. And as far as I know, there is not even a real explanation by Eisenman of this blocks.


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

rychlik said:


> Yeah but unless those "tourists" haven't heard of the Holocaust or are total morons, then they should sun tan somewhere else. It's like planning a barbecue trip to Auschwitz. Kind of inappropriate. Why don't they have security there to tell people off? :cheers:


I have seen people posing with a thumbs up at the pile of eyeglasses of the gassed jews at Auschwitz, so it's not like they don't know about it. They just don't have a sense about what is appropriate and what not.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Great photos, but I want some Ost-Berlin commieblock porn :yes:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> But maybe that behaviour was expected from the beginning? I mean, that site is right next to the grouded tourist routes... And maybe they wanted it to be some lively place, were people gather AND remember. That they make ist part of there live, thus never forget. Maybe...
> I don't get the memorial at all. And as far as I know, there is not even a real explanation by Eisenman of this blocks.


I know what you mean. I personally do not like the memorial. Kind of a waste of space (it's concrete blocks). I would prefer something more traditional or classical.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Gzdvtz said:


> As always superb shots! kay:
> 
> I just wish you added descriptions too.


I thought Berlin was so well known that everybody knows what buildings can be seen in the pictures. 



Tiaren said:


> Together with the Bode Museum it's my favorite too!
> Are there maybe any nice interior shots of those buildings?





Singidunum said:


> Great photos, but I want some Ost-Berlin commieblock porn :yes:


Sadly I didn't have the time to check out any of the museums or go further east. Next time around (whenever that may be) I'll hopefully get to visit Karl-Marx-Allee.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Just for Gzdvtz with comments... 

No comment needed:










People relaxing along the Spree river:










Paul-Löbe-Haus...houses MP offices and committee rooms:










Ze Reichstag:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Einfach schön!

Berlin looks great in the summer (or spring, whatever)!


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k217/Aviller71/Berlin71.jpg - reminds me of Belgrade


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Is that a compliment?


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

No. At least not a compliment to those who are supposed to take care of green areas outside of parks, but around roads like that.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

super fotos! Congrats 4 great pics of Bln!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Singidunum said:


> No. At least not a compliment to those who are supposed to take care of green areas outside of parks, but around roads like that.


I agree. The entire area around the new train station and the government district looks kind of derelict. No buildings, just some grass and weeds. hno:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

Great photos of a great city. Berlin really has emerged as the focal point of art, culture, social vitality...very similar to the 1920s!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Now we've reached the 100 pic mark!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## elsonic (Aug 21, 2003)

superb photos!! did you visit some neighbourhoods?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Superb, awesome photos from Berlin indeed


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Hauptstadt der Welt! :cheers:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

The Berliner dom is an instantaneous plus for this thread kay:.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like this one very much  (from the recent updates)


>


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

I love, love, love Berlin. Gong to stop by again in May 2011 after and/or before a visit to my dear old Granny across the Granze in Poland.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ Good to see you're still posting pictures in this thread! :cheers:


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Was there earlier this month... absolutely great place to be in...

Ich liebe Deutschland!!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

THE place to BE (RL) IN! :banana:
This summer and every summer! :cheers:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Lustgarten: The garden of lust :nuts:... J/K, great pics kay:.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

geil:yes:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Lustgarten: The garden of lust :nuts:... J/K, great pics kay:.


"Lust" has a slightly different meaning in German. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleasure_garden


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*DEUTSCHLAND, DEUTSCHLAND, DEUTSCHLAND!!!*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Kampflamm said:


> "Lust" has a slightly different meaning in German.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleasure_garden


Thanks for the info, and thank you for all these beautiful pics .


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------

